# Portsnap fetch update not working



## JoeyKrizzal (Feb 15, 2011)

I've tried running [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] to update my ports tree and I keep getting the following errors:


```
[root@admin1 /usr/ports/net/openldap24-server]# portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap1.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap6.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
[root@admin1 /usr/ports/net/openldap24-server]#
```

I've opened my ipfw firewall ports and I've double checked my routing table..  I do have access to the internet because I am able to ping yahoo.com...  Are there any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2011)

Did you set the security level?


----------



## JoeyKrizzal (Feb 15, 2011)

Well I'm running it as root..  how do I set the security level, and how high of a level should I make it?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2011)

JoeyKrizzal said:
			
		

> how do I set the security level, and how high of a level should I make it?


See security(7). The kernel security level should be turned off as it may interfere. It's turned off by default so if you don't have a kern_securelevel_enable in your /etc/rc.conf it's off.


----------



## JoeyKrizzal (Feb 16, 2011)

Great so I turned it off, rebooted the machine and now I get this error message: 
	
	



```
trying to mount root from ufs :/dev/aacd0s1a
```
 and the system hangs there.

I used the Freesbie, the knoppix version for BSD to troubleshoot and I was able to mount the aacd0s1a partition. While in there I check the fstab, saw how the partitions are named and cross reference the partition names with what's in the dev directory. The partition names are all correct. I really don't know where to look at this point.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2011)

I see you opened a new topic, so I'm closing this one.


----------

